# Jack Dempsey not eating and hiding



## Pretaone (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't think he has had anything to eat in almost a week. He is also hiding allot. Should I be worried? All my other fish seem fine. I also have a female JD in with him...


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

> :!: What size is your tank and what SPECIES of fish do you have? (This helps identify potential aggression or overstocking problems.)
> 
> :!: How long has it been set up? Is it CYCLED? (This can rule out cycling issues.)
> 
> ...


We need alot more information in order to help.

Please be as detailed as possible in answering the above questions.


----------



## Pretaone (Jun 11, 2009)

Okay yeah sorry.

Tank size is 125 gallon

Stocking is:
2 Jack Dempseys 1 Male & 1 Female {But not totally sure}
1 Gold Saum
1 Firemouth
1 Hekelli Thread fin
1 high fin pleco
4 Tinfoils
All are 3 to 5 months old.

Tank has been setup for around 4 months

Levels are:
ammonia 0
nitrite 0
PH 8.0

Water changes and gravel vac once a week
Use AquaSafe chlorine,chloramine neutralizer and aquarium salt

Feeding:
Hikari floating mini pellet
Hikari alga wafer
Omega one sinking pellet
blood worms {sometimes}
House spider{sometimes}

Here is a photo. Male I think?


----------



## Pretaone (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, and the temp is at 78.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

What symptoms does he have? Anything other than not eating?

Have you added any new fish recently without quarantine?

Lost any fish?

I can see that your stock list may be problematic down the line, especially should the JDs be a pair and decide to spawn, but if the fish are only 3-5 months, I doubt that would be an issue just yet.

What are the nitrates?

How much water are you replacing weekly?

Unfortunately, not eating alone is indicative of almost every fish ailment known. We need more to go on in order to help.

Any twitchy behaviour? Erratic swimming?

Reclusiveness?


----------



## Pretaone (Jun 11, 2009)

He finally ate today!! :thumb: So I'm feeling a little better.
But he has been very reclusive.
The last fish I added was 2 months ago and I have had no deaths.
I change out 30 gallons weekly.
He does sort of swim sideways when he gets near the suspected female but does not vibrate like I've seen Africans do. Other than that just very skidish.

I don't believe my test kit has a test for nitrates, only nitrites. So that I am unsure of.

I have been a little concerned about my stocking level. I regretfully bought the tinfoils without fully researching them and trusting my lfs. Other than that what changes should I consider making? I am very open to any suggestions.

This is the suspected female what do you guys think?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Really, all you might have to do is remove any females and stop the spawning factor to keep peace...

Keep an eye on things. :thumb:


----------

